# Stag Arms Model 3



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Stag Arms Model 3 .223, 1/9 chromed barrel which has no sights but does have Picatinny accessory rails front and rear for my choice of sights such as flip sights and an EOTech 552.A65. .223 or .308? I'm not a hunter.

Any experienced first hand information welcomed on these weapons.
Thanks.


----------

